# Looking for Recommendations - Books on the Holocaust



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I am a huge Holocaust buff.  Does anyone have any recommendations for Kindle books they have read on this subject?  I am mostly looking for personal account type books (on either side german or jewish).  But if you have suggestions for other types I would be interested in those as well.  Thanks!

P.S. On a side note, I'm loving these boards!  Why oh why didn't I come on here sooner!?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Have you read The Book Thief? It's a Young Adult book, but it's REALLY good. I couldn't put it down and have bought 3 copies to give as gifts. I also bought one I could loan out. 

I've also been told The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is also very good, but I haven't read it yet (another YA book).

Not sure if these are what you're looking for though..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Book Thief was my first Kindle read and it was a great read, beautifully written. In fact I named my K Klassic Leisel after the young girl in this book. You will laugh, cry and love the characters.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Have you read The Book Thief? It's a Young Adult book, but it's REALLY good. I couldn't put it down and have bought 3 copies to give as gifts. I also bought one I could loan out.
> 
> I've also been told The Boy in the Striped Pajamas is also very good, but I haven't read it yet (another YA book).
> 
> Not sure if these are what you're looking for though..


I haven't read either of those, but they look good. I downloaded the sample. Thanks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My first thought was _Night_ by Elie Wiesel, but unfortunately it's not available on the Kindle yet. This one that is also by him looks like good, though:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> I haven't read either of those, but they look good. I downloaded the sample. Thanks!


Please let me know how you like The Book Thief.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read it but this one looks interesting.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

I would second the suggestion of  Marianner.
Night by Elie Wiesel was quite good.  May be worthwhile to read the paperback version.
Yes, I know... heresy.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I would suggest this:








http://www.amazon.com/I-Stand-at-Door-Knock/dp/B001G1NS5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1235528140&sr=1-1
There are other books by this author, but this is the only one on Kindle currently.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!  I'll check those out.  I have read Night and really enjoyed.  It was actually too short for my liking.  I would have loved it to have been longer!


----------



## hencoll1 (Feb 18, 2009)

I enjoy books on the Holocaust too. I'll be downloading samples of many of the books mentioned in this thread. One I just finished on Monday that I did not see mentioned here is _Those Who Save Us_ by Jenna Blum. Excellent and thought provoking novel.

http://www.amazon.com/Those-Who-Save-Us/dp/B001NABXXY/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## elbowglitter (Jan 11, 2009)

My book club seems to be on a Holocaust kick.  These are fiction, but we read The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas and are currently reading Sarah's Key.  Sarah's Key was a bit tough for me to get into, but now I'm fascinated and want to know more.  It's set in Paris, which isn't a city normally associated with the Holocaust.  Based on what I've read, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

hencoll1 said:


> I enjoy books on the Holocaust too. I'll be downloading samples of many of the books mentioned in this thread. One I just finished on Monday that I did not see mentioned here is _Those Who Save Us_ by Jenna Blum. Excellent and thought provoking novel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Those-Who-Save-Us/dp/B001NABXXY/ref=ed_oe_k




Thanks for posting, I also enjoy these books. Please go by the Intro/Welcome Board and make an intro. Welcome to KB!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm reading Those Who Save Us right now.  So far I really like it.  Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## gigglebox1231 (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the book Stones from the River by Ursula Hegi and The True Story of Hansel and Gretel by Louise Murphy. However, neither of them are on the kindle but I totally reccomend both of them, especially the True Story of Hansel and Gretel.

I also have always been fascinated by stories of the Holocaust. One of my favorite books as a Kid was Lois Lowry's Number the Stars, which is another really great Holocaust story. But it's also not on the kindle. :/ what gives?!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

stinsmom said:


> I am a huge Holocaust buff.


You might want to have a one-on-one conversation with the Iranian president.


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Kind said:


> You might want to have a one-on-one conversation with the Iranian president.


I wouldn't waste my breathe.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The author of this book was interviewed on TV the other night:











I downloaded the sample as I was watching the interview -- love downloading samples on the fly like that! I haven't had a chance to read it yet, but the book seemed relevant to this thread so I am posting it here.

Here's a link to the video of the interview, for anyone who might want to watch it:

http://www.wcsh6.com/life/programming/local/207/story.aspx?storyid=101031&catid=50


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


>


Thanks! Just downloaded the sample.

Oh, and totally off topic, but I think that cowboy picture of Heath is the hottest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation Leslie... one more sample for KWINN!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the sample also. Thanks.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The author of this book was interviewed on TV the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee, hee, I went to download the sample, and when I read the description, I realized that I had already sampled it and put it on my wishlist! It did seem like a very good book.


----------



## hencoll1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Leslie said:


> The author of this book was interviewed on TV the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I just downloaded the sample on my new K2 that arrived today.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***Suite Francaise - a long book, written from the perspective of a famous Jewish author in France, but born in another country. It's fiction. She was in fact, murdered at the concentration camps. What I liked to read was the letters at the back of the book on what was actually going on in real life through letters, at the end. For that(the letters) alone, the book was worth it. This book was written to be multiple books in a series. It was okay. She sort of wrote this book as she lived it, somewhat like a news reporter.
***The Boy In The Striped Pajamas - Fiction. Great & sad. My nephew said that they are making this book into a movie. I got the paperback version, pre-Kindle. Do not read the ending first. Some people do this. I don't. 
***Night - You have to read. Non-fiction. I got the paperback version, pre- Kindle. Very sad book & depressing, so I read this bit by bit, but fascinating. I did not take Weisel's course when I was at BU, because I was afraid of getting nightmares. This book really showed how every decision you make could mean life or death.  
The Book Thief is on my TBR List. Thanks for the reminder on this book.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I forgot this book, being the 1st book on the Holocost that I read as a teenager, The Diary of Ann Frank.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to pass on DTB books after reading. This one I had to keep and buy another copy for sharing.

I can't recommend this one enough.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They had a story about this book on NPR this morning:











Here's an article from the WSJ:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123578783301898945.html

The book is controversial and has sold 1 million copies already.

L


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, that sounds interesting.  And the author sounds a bit pompous!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> Wow, that sounds interesting. And the author sounds a bit pompous!


He sounded a bit pompous on NPR, too. They had to have an actor read an excerpt from the book because he refuses to read from his books. His attitude made me a little less interested in reading this, to be honest.

L


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking.  And at a Kindle price of over $16, I certainly won't be purchasing unless it goes down.  I guess I'll check out the sample and see if it's any good.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

This one was good, and it's available for the Kindle.


----------



## Kindlestories (Mar 16, 2009)

I would recommend *God Is On The Docket* from my newly released Kindle book President Lincoln's Rabbi And Other Short Stories. It is a thought provoking story based on the Holocaust.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I read The Boy in the Striped Pajamas which was recommended here. It is a quick read, read it Saturday and I enjoyed it. A sad, educational book that stays with you. I don't know if I will watch the DVD or not.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I, too, have always had an interest in the Holocaust and World War II.

I *love* The Book Thief. Although it's marketed as a YA novel here in the States, it's marketed as an Adult book in Zusak's native Australia.

Just finished reading _Tamar_ by Mal Peet. It's not available on Kindle yet, and it, too, is a YA title, and technically it's not a "Holocaust" story. Instead, it's a tale of the Resistance in Holland. But a good read, if you like reading about the world during the time of World War II.

Another book I'd recommend (tho not available on Kindle yet) is _On Hitler's Mountain: Overcoming the Legacy of a Nazi Childhood_ by Irmgard Hunt. Hunt grew up in Berchtesgaden during WWII where Hitler had his mountain retreat. Very interesting.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Book Thief was my first Kindle read. It was beautifully written, I enjoyed it also.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

stinsmom said:


> I am a huge Holocaust buff. Does anyone have any recommendations for Kindle books they have read on this subject? I am mostly looking for personal account type books (on either side german or jewish). But if you have suggestions for other types I would be interested in those as well. Thanks!
> 
> P.S. On a side note, I'm loving these boards! Why oh why didn't I come on here sooner!?


Take a look at this. I don't know if it's on Kindle, but it's an important contribution to the subject: Lipstadt, Deborah E. Beyond Belief: The American Press & the Coming of the Holocaust, 1933-1945. New York: Free Press, 1986.

Sig

http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

sigrosenblum said:


> Take a look at this. I don't know if it's on Kindle, but it's an important contribution to the subject: Lipstadt, Deborah E. Beyond Belief: The American Press & the Coming of the Holocaust, 1933-1945. New York: Free Press, 1986.


It is on Kindle. Thanks!!


----------



## RussB (Feb 4, 2009)

i also just finished The Book Thief and thought it was wonderful, it will definitely get a re-read one day.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

sigrosenblum said:


> Take a look at this. I don't know if it's on Kindle, but it's an important contribution to the subject: Lipstadt, Deborah E. Beyond Belief: The American Press & the Coming of the Holocaust, 1933-1945. New York: Free Press, 1986.
> 
> Sig
> 
> http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------

